# All roosters?! Leghorn, Brahma and Barred Rock



## danielandchelsea (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi all,
My husband and I have been trying to sex our 8 week old chicks for a while now and have not gotten a lot of responses from Backyard chickens so I figured that I'll post here as well and hope to get some answers! We have 5 chickens and we love them all very much, they are pets and we were excited to get some eggs out of the deal as well! Now as they mature, we're not sure that we'll be getting any eggs at all! I'll post some individual pictures, any help that you guys could give in sexing them would be so appreciated! If we have multiple roosters, we will have to decide if we are going to give them to good homes, or simply have a bunch of roosters running around! 
Thank you in advance! The pictures are attached. 

#1 Big Fluffy
#2 Princess
#3 Felicia
#4 Marble
#5 Little Fluffy


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like all roosters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not all that great with breeds I never raised but Marble is the one that says boy to me. Big Fluffy maybe.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alright, NM. Why? What do you see? 

If these are all boys, someone had to know what they were when they sold them to you. Chances of getting all five males doesn't happen that often by chance.


----------



## danielandchelsea (Aug 18, 2016)

We got the 2 brahmas from a lady on a Facebook swap site who had literally no idea how to sex them, so we knew we were taking a chance with them. But the other three were from a breeding farm which supposedly sexed them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Alright, NM. Why? What do you see?
> 
> If these are all boys, someone had to know what they were when they sold them to you. Chances of getting all five males doesn't happen that often by chance.


That far developed and red comb at 8 weeks = Roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never knew that about the combs and young males. Of course I raised Silkies and their combs were black or mulberry no matter the age or sex. I never even noticed with my other breeds that the boys got red combs faster but by that time I knew who was what.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Black Sex Links at a little over 8 weeks. 1 roo and 2 pullets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never noticed the comb color on the few single combs I raised, it was other things about the body. You probably know what I'm talking about there. But the larger comb was always a give away about the boys.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danielandchelsea said:


> We got the 2 brahmas from a lady on a Facebook swap site who had literally no idea how to sex them, so we knew we were taking a chance with them. But the other three were from a breeding farm which supposedly sexed them.


Hands down, you beat the odds if these are all boys. Especially having gotten them from two different places.

Any chance of getting the one person to take back or exchange the boys that they sold you as girls?


----------



## danielandchelsea (Aug 18, 2016)

They might actually since they are a farm and could use the roosters for breeding. At this point though, it will be hard for my husband to let any of them go, roosters or not! Lol


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Leg horns though both male and females have good sized combs so don't go by combs with them. The chicks that we had bought years ago at TS they told us were all brown egg layers they were not, we ended up with 6 leg horns and they were the brown ones. Then I thought something was wrong with my GLW rooster when he was trying to breed 6 little roosters. Come to find out they were all girls.


----------



## danielandchelsea (Aug 18, 2016)

That's what we're hoping for with them! Our neighbor has a leghorn hen who looks just like a rooster to someone who doesn't know the difference. She's fully grown and her comb is huge!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

danielandchelsea said:


> That's what we're hoping for with them! Our neighbor has a leghorn hen who looks just like a rooster to someone who doesn't know the difference. She's fully grown and her comb is huge!


Yeah we couldn't tell the difference. In fact I got rid of all of them soon after they started laying we didn't care to have white eggs and they were white egg layers. I had one that her eggs were almost a light pink color. But they were identical to roosters. I thought my GLW rooster was gay for awhile there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would think #1 and #5 could be pullets based on the nice roundish feathers on their bustle.


----------

